# No more luftansa 2 for 1?



## stonemik (Jun 19, 2011)

Just called and they said the program is ending in June? Anyone else try to book a flight with them lately?


----------



## SD ///M4 (Jan 24, 2011)

I haven't used their 2 for 1 deal but I've seen posts here before that indicate that it always gets renewed every year.


----------



## stonemik (Jun 19, 2011)

Called back just now and got a different agent. they said the same thing "oh yes that is in the process of being discontinued" and they hang up! 

I'm being polite. Rhis is so unlike last year when I used them in the summer. Wonder if they are loosing too much money? But looking at my paperwork in the BMW euro packet I dodnt see a mention of this program, I could be blind though. Hehehe


----------



## gekisai29 (Jan 13, 2007)

u can almost always do better with a regular discounted fare. look around


----------



## chrischeung (Sep 1, 2002)

Usually not in summer and high season periods. Plus if you want to do things like open jaw.


----------



## stonemik (Jun 19, 2011)

What Chris said !! 

BMW ED is checking and will call me back. They said it was ongoing so she is not sure why they did that...twice


----------



## Rissei (Feb 27, 2012)

I believe the website says the offer ends June 30, 2012.

FYI, I have a fly-to date of May 31 and a fly-back date of June 10. It was ~$300 cheaper than what I could find online, and was a direct flight (SFO --> MUC).


----------



## odiesback (Jun 9, 2008)

Got mine 2-1 booked for June 22 with return on Jul 3.

Saved almost $700 on 3 tickets. 

I'm surprised they're ending it.


----------



## ProRail (May 31, 2006)

stonemik said:


> Just called and they said the program is ending in June? Anyone else try to book a flight with them lately?


What Lufstanza can giveth Lufstanza can taketh away (true of all airline offers).


----------



## stonemik (Jun 19, 2011)

Didn't see the date on the website last week. funny but i thought saw that porsche was dropping their ED fee but was doing the luftansa 2 for 1? 
Probably lost too much profit.


----------



## Neutron145 (Dec 31, 2011)

For what it's worth, they offered flights to me outbound June 25 and return July 6.


----------



## Neutron145 (Dec 31, 2011)

odiesback said:


> Got mine 2-1 booked for June 22 with return on Jul 3.
> 
> Saved almost $700 on 3 tickets.
> 
> I'm surprised they're ending it.


I'm surprised that you saved that much on 3 tickets. The offer is only 1 ticket per car, and their price on extra tickets is ridiculous


----------



## stonemik (Jun 19, 2011)

Neutron145 said:


> For what it's worth, they offered flights to me outbound June 25 and return July 6.


Hmm I didn't even get to offer my dates hehehe July 20-Aug3. Funny, that this past Monday, they quoted me a very good price for my open jaw trip, but because of my work schedule, I couldn't commit. I asked for a complementary 24 hour hold, the operator said, she wasn't allowed to do that but not to worry as their were plenty of seats.

Today I got the go ahead for that Friday so I called back to book the flight and I couldn't make any kind of headway - as soon as I got the words BMW Euro Delivery, they immediately said "That's discontinued, thanks" and hung up!

BMWED hasn't called me as of yet, but I will post as soon as they do. BMWED's exact words were "That is an ongoing program, so we're unsure of why they did that."

Mike


----------



## vern (Apr 19, 2002)

gekisai29 said:


> u can almost always do better with a regular discounted fare. look around


+ 1 this is my 4th ED and I always do better not using the 2-1 at the time of the year I fly out of EWR.
cheers
vern


----------



## odiesback (Jun 9, 2008)

Neutron145 said:


> I'm surprised that you saved that much on 3 tickets. The offer is only 1 ticket per car, and their price on extra tickets is ridiculous


Breakdown: 2-1 Ticket: $1780
"Free" tkt: $ 620
extra tkt:$1444

This is a non-stop from IAD to MUC.

Fares were at $1500 apiece online, with at leat 1 stop.

So the savings were worth it.


----------



## thumper_330 (Jan 3, 2009)

I did better using http://matrix.itasoftware.com though you might be just as well off using Priceline.

The Lufthansa deal is good if you really want to fly Lufthansa... or if you have other reasons for flying that particular airline, but as a cost saving measure it really doesn't stack up that well. A good chunk of the ticket price is taxes and airport fees that you still have to pay on the second ticket... makes it more of a 2 for 1-and-a-half deal.

Also, for the record Lufthansa has ended the deal pretty much two to three times a year for as long as I've been following this forum. They renegotiate with BMW and so far it's always been renewed. Quite probably it'll be renewed again about two weeks before the expiration.


----------



## Blkthght (Dec 28, 2011)

gekisai29 said:


> u can almost always do better with a regular discounted fare. look around


Exactly. Luft quoted me $2300 for 2 fares using the 2 for 1 deal. I was able to do it myself on Vayama for much cheaper. Definitely look around.


----------



## stonemik (Jun 19, 2011)

Because it's a July date, Luftansa was over $400.00 cheaper than Kayak and matrix, with better flight arrival and departure times. I spoke (and booked) with the help of BMWED this am. 

This is what I found out
Yes, the current 2 for 1 is ending for the traditional Luft program for travel that on begins AFTER 07/01/12. HOWEVER, They will still book Luftansa only flights (NO FEEDER FLIGHTS) at the 2 for 1 special for the foreseeable future ...whatever that may be. For travel beginning after June 30, 2012, you would have to talk with a supervisor. That's per a customer service rep (Joann? Voann? something like that). They seemed to be VERY willing to work with me this AM for some strange reason, even admitting they were more expensive that most other airlines (this was an unprompted response) but that the 2 for 1 does work out less expensive that most other airlines during the summer months, it works for me


----------



## chrischeung (Sep 1, 2002)

It's a free option. Why complain about it?


----------



## stonemik (Jun 19, 2011)

chrischeung said:


> It's a free option. Why complain about it?


The only reason: I had, what was supposed to be flights on hold through Friday (with record locator number), when I called to confirm and book it yesterday they said they would not honor the hold and hung up on me - all I did was give them the record number. I called back got a different rep and as soon as I said I was taking delivery and was interested in the BMW 2 for 1 plan, they said that the program has been cancelled and hung up. It was the lack of customer service that ticked me off.

It became principle heheheeh

I do a lot of stupid stuff on principle.


----------

